# The Pirate Bay Sold To Software Company !!TPB DEAD!!



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 30, 2009)

According to gaming company Global Gaming Factory X, it is in the the process of acquiring The Pirate Bay for $7.8m (SEK 60 million). The acquisition is scheduled to be completed by August and will see the site launch new business models to compensate content providers and copyright owners.

Software company Global Gaming Factory X (GGF) says it is in the process of acquiring The Pirate Bay and file-sharing technology company Peerialism. GGF claims to have the biggest network of internet cafés and gaming centers in the world.

The changeover of ownership is scheduled for August 2009, whereby GGF will take over the operation of the site.

The company says that after it has completed the acquisition it will launch new business models so that copyright owners get paid, which is clearly a huge diversion from TPB’s previous modus operandi.

“We would like to introduce models which entail that content providers and copyright owners get paid for content that is downloaded via the site,” said Hans Pandeya, CEO GGF.

“The Pirate Bay is a site that is among the top 100 most visited Internet sites in the world. However, in order to live on, The Pirate Bay requires a new business model, which satisfies the requirements and needs of all parties, content providers, broadband operators, end users, and the judiciary,” said Pandeya.

“Content creators and providers need to control their content and get paid for it. File sharers’ need faster downloads and better quality,” he added.

GGF will acquire the site’s domain names and sites for SEK 60,000,000 ($7.8 million) - SEK 30,000,000 in cash and the rest in newly issue shares.

File-sharing technology company Peerialism will also be acquired by GGF for a total of SEK 100 million, of which at least SEK 50 million will be in cash.

According to GGF, Peerialism has developed a new P2P distribution technology which will be used on The Pirate Bay. The technology is said to be backwards-compatible with BitTorrent although details are scarce at the moment.

At the time of writing, shares in GGF are up 155% - this will quickly become outdated, so check here for latest stats.

This is breaking news and this article will be updated constantly - please keep checking back.


*torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-sold-to-software-company-goes-legal-090630/


----------



## paroh (Jun 30, 2009)

```
*www.globalgamingfactory.com
```
  also put the news on there website(FRONT PAGE OR HOME PAGE)


Acquisitions of The Pirate Bay and new file sharing technology, P2P 2.0
- Pave the way for compensation model

The listed software company, Global Gaming Factory X AB (publ) (GGF) acquires The Pirate Bay website, *www.thepiratebay.org, one of the 100 most visited websites in the world and the technology company Peerialism, that has developed next generation file-sharing technology. Following the completion of the acquisitions, GGF intends to launch new business models that allow compensation to the content providers and copyright owners. The responsibility for, and operation of the site will be taken over by GGF in connection with closing of the transaction, which is scheduled for August 2009.

"We would like to introduce models which entail that content providers and copyright owners get paid for content that is downloaded via the site" said Hans Pandeya, CEO GGF.

"The Pirate Bay is a site that is among the top 100 most visited Internet sites in the world. However, in order to live on, The Pirate Bay requires a new business model, which satisfies the requirements and needs of all parties, content providers, broadband operators, end users, and the judiciary. Content creators and providers need to control their content and get paid for it. File sharers' need faster downloads and better quality" continues Hans Pandeya.
» Download full pressrelease
» Download full pressrelease in Swedish

» Click here to proceed to our website

Media Relations:
+46 706 552 436

CEO Hans Pandeya:
+46 733 164 210


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2009)

hans pandeya CEO of GGF

but this is not a indian company I hope....TPB was one of the most visited website for its large number of torrents...


may TPB site goes down in peace


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 30, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

What has the world come to?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

Another Napster...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 30, 2009)

TPB was one hell of a tracker.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont think TPB owners will take this lying down, I guess they'll be exploiting another loop-hole in the Swedish law, and be back in about 3-4 months with a new name.

Hopefully.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2009)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/13large.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/26large.png


thewisecrab said:


> I dont think TPB owners will take this lying down, I guess they'll be exploiting another loop-hole in the Swedish law, and be back in about 3-4 months with a new name.
> 
> Hopefully.


Come-on...look wat they have written on their site,

"TPB is being sold for a great bit underneath it's value if the money would be the interesting part. It's not. The interesting thing is that the right people with the right attitude and possibilities keep running the site.
As all of you know, there's not been much news on the site for the past two-three years. It's the same site essentially. On the internets, stuff dies if it doesn't evolve. We don't want that to happen.

If the new owners will screw around with the site, nobody will keep using it. That's the biggest insurance one can have that the site will be run in the way that we all want to. And - you can now not only share files but shares with people. Everybody can indeed be the owner of The Pirate Bay now. That's awesome and will take the heat of us."

They have done it and now providing excuses for it.

I'll miss TPB.......
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/9large.png


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyway Demonoid is still here *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2009)

If its TPB today, it can be any site tomorrow. TPB was strong so the battle ended in a take over, but for other sites they would just shut down.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Jun 30, 2009)

its a security company tht has bought pirate bay.......it will track all users of corse.

But I dont think they will take trouble to come and file a case in India......hahaha.......I cant wait for such a thing to happen here.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyway it's on their blog too
*thepiratebay.org/blog

TPB might change owner

Yes, it's true.

News reached the press today in Sweden - The Pirate Bay might get aquired by Global Gaming Factory X AB.

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10large.png


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 30, 2009)

wonder which tracker will replace TPB? TPB tracks more than 50% of the torrents out there today...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2009)

they are saying that they are moving to the next level which they were working for some years now...

all i am saying is dont write off TPB yet... may be TPB can be written of .. but its crew is still active and they are working on something.

apporva...... TPB tracked nearly 80-90 % of the torrents.. ( recent statistic )...

definetly tpb will be replaced by mininova , demonoid , and torrentreactor and others ...


always remmeber guys...




------------------- WE JUST LOST ONLY ONE HEAD OF THE HYDRA -----------------





cheers... TPB crew are to something .. lets give some time to them .... who knows we can see new protocol for sharing which they have been working for some time.... fingers crossed


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2009)

> *User deletion
> 
> We are going to build a user deletion interface later today. Many people have asked about having their account removed and we will not force anyone to stay on of course.
> 
> ...




this is the latest blog entry from them....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2009)

> *User deletion
> 
> We are going to build a user deletion interface later today. Many people have asked about having their account removed and we will not force anyone to stay on of course.
> 
> ...




this is the latest blog entry from them....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

Come on man. It's been only 2 days since i found that there is P0rn section in TPB. Man, this is insane. I want TPB to exist. Atleast for that section....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

^ dude, just worked out some  joking there. Nothing meant serious.

Any way thanks for suggestion..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Any way thanks for suggestion..


+1 n I'm serious*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

@rhithwik, When i said thanks, I too meant it. Thanks once agin NR!


----------



## kuld33p (Jul 1, 2009)

This is sad.. I was a big fan of TPB.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 2, 2009)

thnks guys .....any latest news from them ... who knows it could be a big stunt just to see our response... lets see... they may even come with a protocol where noone can find who is sharing wht.....


----------



## Power_user_EX (Jul 2, 2009)

Bad news ... my reactions @ *www.otomaate.com/blog/swedish-company-acquires-the-pirate-bay/


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 2, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thnks guys .....any latest news from them ... who knows *it could be a big stunt* just to see our response... lets see... they may even come with a protocol where noone can find who is sharing wht.....



I don't think so..
See here *thepiratebay.org/blog

TPB might change owner

I've deleted my account, although I've nothing illegal there


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

When i said to my friend that the TPB is coming to an end. He said "What's the big deal. I never use TPB, to be honest. I'll go to rargb". 

He doesn't know what TPB really does "TRACKING"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2009)

DIE Pirate Bay, DIE!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 2, 2009)

many dont know TPB ... true.... but i think for the last few days the whole internet community is depressed....

if u guys want latest news... please visit torrentfreak.com regularly...

i dont know wht will hapen to slopsbox , bayimg , baywords , VPN service ... ??????


i loved slopsbox .... i never thought this would happen...


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the group of companies that filed the suit against piratebay probably bought it through Gaming X, after all 8 mil is nothing to companies like WB and other hollywood giants. They just want to shutdown tpb but eventually they will fail, this creates opportunities for other torrent sites to come up and take tpb's place, one fine contender is demonoid, now a days I see all torrents have multiple trackers in them and a few months back the tpb servers was down for a week, even then my dLd speed was pretty high, there's also DHT and peer sharing. Torrents will not die, all most all the torrents in tpb is supported by other sites.

We actually need to see the outcome of this fiasco, the company isn't clear abvout their policies yet.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn! I'm late to this news!!  It's really saddening. TPB has always put a strong fight. Now what will happen to other tracker sites???? Where will we get our aXXo???


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Damn! I'm late to this news!!  It's really saddening. TPB has always put a strong fight. Now what will happen to other tracker sites???? Where will we get our aXXo???


Demonoid??


----------



## vivekkanu (Jul 2, 2009)

wtf....!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess there will be a sudden influx of "private trackers" users


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

Just face it guys, Torrent(and Piracy) is officially dead, last months data shows TPB tracked about 50% of all torrents in the wild, sumotorrents followed second @ 5% or so, the new company said that they will remove all illegal content asap. The other sites out there are not equipped enough to handle that much traffic, the entire network will colapse.

How the hell I'm gonna see Anime??


----------



## Ecko (Jul 2, 2009)

Start working on something that's encrypted or else make a tracker in India
It will take another 10 years by Indian Govt. to remove that


----------



## Techn0crat (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder what will happen if Demonoid go public?
I will miss pirate bay...from where I get movie dvdrips?
btw offtopic:anybody know webpage translater addon?I can't understand a bit at torrents dot ru


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 2, 2009)

Demonoid server is already reeling under the existing traffic. The stats never get updated. I am stuck with the same ratio for the last x years.

I see scope for private forums who's names I cannot mention here.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 2, 2009)

tkin said:


> Demonoid??



Probably, but for most torrents, there are external trackers and TPB was the largest.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 2, 2009)

tkin said:


> How the hell I'm gonna see Anime??



If you are only worried about anime, there are TONS of sites out there


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 2, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Demonoid server is already reeling under the existing traffic. The stats never get updated. I am stuck with the same ratio for the last x years.
> 
> I see scope for private forums who's names I cannot mention here.


That's exactly what I've been saying 

But I doubt anything can replace the power of TPB 

Anyway, us download freaks needn't worry  much. Just as Napster ruled till 2001, and then public torrent took over (till lets say by the end of this year), there will definitely be "something" that will enable us to download the same way as before in the coming months.


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

Techn0crat said:


> I wonder what will happen if Demonoid go public?
> I will miss pirate bay...from where I get movie dvdrips?
> btw offtopic:anybody know webpage translater addon?I can't understand a bit at torrents dot ru


Demonoid can not go public, it never had or will have the same server strength as tpb, isohunt may be an option.


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> If you are only worried about anime, there are TONS of sites out there


Can you mail me?
tkintechguy@gmail.com

Please, please, please.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 2, 2009)

^^
Dude change the mail syntax to xzy[at]xyz[dot]com as your syntax might invite more spam in your mail through the bots


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Dude change the mail syntax to xzy[at]xyz[dot]com as your syntax might invite more spam in your mail through the bots


I know, it's not my main email address, its the one that's used for forums and other stuff, I actually spread this mail out to see how much my custom spam filters work.


----------



## chesss (Jul 2, 2009)

well I stopped using torrents a while back. 
From an indian context (low bandwidth) most of the stuff on torrent is just too big to download ( in terms of GB's )  . Instead I visit a certain forum, and what amazing forum it is , one can literally find everything there. Unlike torrents there is a lot of variety and the file-sizes are much smaller!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 2, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Damn! I'm late to this news!!  It's really saddening. TPB has always put a strong fight. Now what will happen to other tracker sites???? Where will we get our aXXo???



axxo`s home place was never TPB ... his was dark$#%#@@$ .... 

and dont worry we jsut lost one head of a hydra....




tkin said:


> Demonoid??




no ... dark@#$@#@



thewisecrab said:


> I guess there will be a sudden influx of "private trackers" users



no .. to other public trackers like mininova , sumotorrents , torrentreactor and tons...




tkin said:


> Just face it guys, Torrent(and Piracy) is officially dead, last months data shows TPB tracked about 50% of all torrents in the wild, sumotorrents followed second @ 5% or so, the new company said that they will remove all illegal content asap. The other sites out there are not equipped enough to handle that much traffic, the entire network will colapse.
> 
> How the hell I'm gonna see Anime??




piracy can never be destroyed unless the content provider/big comapnies start to give movies at moserbaer rate as soon as the music.movie gets released....





Ecko said:


> Start working on something that's encrypted or else make a tracker in India
> It will take another 10 years by Indian Govt. to remove that




ya it may... but MAFIAA are faster and they will simply bribe our CORRUPT RAJA easily and he will do whtever the MAFIAA asks to do... 

so dont think indian gov will lag on this issue...

swedish was nearly noncorruptable .. atleast it was a place where people can ask question... but in india.. u cant... u cant question a minister... he will send kundaaaaa`s to ur home .. mind it...

not much bright side on this issue in india..and there is no known org to debate on this issue... like TPB...


and dont wory guys... there are always the old fashion FTP to get stuffs and RS....

so cooll...


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2009)

chesss said:


> well I stopped using torrents a while back.
> From an indian context (low bandwidth) most of the stuff on torrent is just too big to download ( in terms of GB's )  . Instead I visit a certain forum, and what amazing forum it is , one can literally find everything there. Unlike torrents there is a lot of variety and the file-sizes are much smaller!


Are you kidding, dLding from forum RS/MU links take ages, I have dLded multiple torrents as big as 20GB+, and now going for a 60GB one.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 3, 2009)

^+1
Not only that, you do not have the md5 checks on data packets that you have in bittorrent. That's why you always end up downloading a little EXTRA in torrents but data integrity is preserved even if you pause and resume over days.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 3, 2009)

the new parent comapny has planned to pay the uploaders it seems...

they also said that ALL GAMEZZ , ALL PRE RELEASE MOVIES , DISCOGRAPHIES will be removed when they acquire fully... and introduce new bittorrent protocol where it helps u find the local / nearest seeder .. this way the isp can have a small relief since they dont have to pay huge transatlantic commision for the connections....


also it seems that ---- a good thing though .... if the company doenst come up with the money to buy TPB within few days .. TPB admin sundane told that .. everything will go back to how it was before... good news..


so pray that the company doesnt come up with the money


----------



## chesss (Jul 3, 2009)

tkin said:


> Are you kidding, dLding from forum RS/MU links take ages, I have dLded multiple torrents as big as 20GB+, and now going for a 60GB one.


well I always get full speed of my 128kbps connection with rapidshare(16-18KB)   . 
note that i use cryptload to automate RS downloads


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 3, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> also it seems that ---- a good thing though .... if the company doenst come up with the money to buy TPB within few days .. TPB admin sundane told that .. everything will go back to how it was before... good news..
> 
> 
> so pray that the company doesnt come up with the money


WTH?? Is it some game going on?? 
Wat the TPB owners really want? 
This comment means, that they don't really want to sell it but are somehow forced to do it. 
And, I guess they now have no other way to evade without paying the amount. Either they will sell the site and pay or they go to Jail and the site stops.
In either way TPB going down.

b/w if u r asked to donate to save TPB, would u??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2009)

I think most of you should stop acting like the BitTorrent protocol is dead.
Yeah Pirate Bay tracked 50% of the torrents out there, but then atleast 50% of the torrents out there were illegal copyright infriging stuff.

None of the original intentions of bittorrent (to enable a fast and light on the initial distributor way to share files) which were for distributing usually free stuff over the internet have been hurt.

I don't see any effect in LinuxTracker.org torrents or Vuze torrents.

@rhitwick: It would indeed be interesting to see if people actually DONATE to save thepiratebay. I mean, its whole existance was based on guys who were unwilling to pay for stuff. The only way it made money was through ads on its website. And $8m isn't a high amount when you look at the number of users it had. If everyone using it contributed even 1$ they could save it.

But like most other things, I guess people will consider ThePirateBay a spent force.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2009)

chesss said:


> well I always get full speed of my 128kbps connection with rapidshare(16-18KB)   .
> note that i use cryptload to automate RS downloads


With my connection I get about 50-70KBPs in some cases, most cases its around 40, after each dLd I have to reconnect pppoe, so I'll need to stay awake all night, also there could be 100s of files, can't dLd more than 1 file at once, you need more reasons to switch to torrent?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> WTH?? Is it some game going on??
> Wat the TPB owners really want?
> This comment means, that they don't really want to sell it but are somehow forced to do it.
> And, I guess they now have no other way to evade without paying the amount. Either they will sell the site and pay or they go to Jail and the site stops.
> ...


I would, definitely, but provided they keep it up.


----------



## chesss (Jul 4, 2009)

> after each dLd I have to reconnect pppoe, so I'll need to stay awake all night, also there could be 100s of files, can't dLd more than 1 file at once,


That was a genuine problem earlier, when rapidshare had captcha
Now application like cryptload can automatically download rapidshare files one after the other. They also have a feature to reboot the modem whenever download limit is reached  . No need to stay awake anymore  .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 4, 2009)

@rhitwick : actually sundane told that if the company could nt get the money in time .. he said ..."the community " could some how arrange for some doantion like thing and gather some money for them... 

but as u told something fishy is going on ...

TPB guys are not known for giving uo so easily... something is going on ..

either they are caught with something .. or threatened... OR ? they have something bigger than TPB... 

and for TPB being stopped if they were jaoiled is totally worng.. sundane told once that thier server are worldiwde and could not be shutdown easily and more over there are more admin/mods who will take the sundane , or others place...

@ metalhead

if they want money to pay thier fine..

i think they would collect more than the fine ..

i would gladly donate 50 $ from my paypal account...

coz its not about file sharing .. its more than file sharing..

it against corporate arrogance...


----------



## x3060 (Jul 5, 2009)

i guess TPB is in to something ....  may be they will sell off,.... but i believe they are going to bring up something new and big.

they dont give up easily.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 5, 2009)

interesting stuff i read on torrentfreak today...... please visit that blog...they said that the entire TPB database and tracker will fit on to a PENDRIVE !!!!!!!! .... TPB has actually sold nothing to the comapny... now TPB can easily give this pendrive online .. and anyone can start thier own torrent site.....


----------



## techsniper (Jul 5, 2009)

Its' disappointing to see it being sold so cheap...$7.8m is so little for the pioneers of file sharing.


----------



## coolboy28 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's very hard to believe that TPB is going to b sold out....it's the best torrent site


----------



## jeetu (Jul 6, 2009)

By the end of this month , almost 50% of the torrents will be finished as pirate bay tracker will be offline. DHT should keep these torrents running for little more time though. Its the biggest blow to file sharing as mininova has aalready implemented filtering tool already.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2009)

mininova with filtering tool ???? whats that??


----------



## jeetu (Jul 6, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> mininova with filtering tool ???? whats that??


As per court order mininova is forced to implement a filtering tool to weed out copyright material. Mininova has deleted tons of torrents already based on it. There filtering tool is still in trial phase. It was in the news few days before pirate bay takeover news.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 6, 2009)

openbittorrent has taken its palce it seems..

more over as i said 

1.) TPB crew is working on some project...... new protocol may be ...
2.) the whole TPB code / databse can be copied on to a pen drive... and anyone can start a torrent site... so keep ur open in the comming moinths... there are going to be millions of TPB off springs...
3.) peter sundane sold only a copy of the TPB code and database and domain name 
4.) the new parent comapany is not stupid to remove copyright content coz they will loose traffic without doubt !!!



so keep ur fingers crossed...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 2.) the whole TPB code / databse can be copied on to a pen drive... and anyone can start a torrent site... so keep ur open in the comming moinths... there are going to be millions of TPB off springs...


May be the db is small enough to accommodate in a Pen drive (size??) but its not he db only. They had to process millions of hits within a minute. It requires infrastructure. Not anyone/everyone can dare to start a TPB.



> 4.) the new parent comapany is not stupid to remove copyright content coz they will loose traffic without doubt !!!


Now dats a valid point. If u loose ur USP, wat do u sell. Lets wait n watch. Thats the only thing we can do.


> so keep ur fingers crossed...


ya, from first day...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 10, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> May be the db is small enough to accommodate in a Pen drive (size??) but its not he db only. They had to process millions of hits within a minute. It requires infrastructure. Not anyone/everyone can dare to start a TPB.
> 
> 
> Now dats a valid point. If u loose ur USP, wat do u sell. Lets wait n watch. Thats the only thing we can do.
> ...





ya u r right ... even though the DB is small it needs a great resource to process all those million request.... 

sundane has told that it is unlikely that the company will remove illegal contents... 

lets see...


----------



## angie (Jul 12, 2009)

i have my fingers crossed...
long live the pirates!!!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really dont liked the attitude of Pirate Bay owners ...
Seriously the way they replied to DCMA notices of Copyright Owners was awful..
And they paid for their mistakes ..
A Court case they lossed and which they are going to lose in higher courts too
A jail term + huge fine + Selling TPB
If they had obeyed to DCMA notices they would have survived like my favorite Mininova though some say that majority of torrents in it are having TPB trackers


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 12, 2009)

@adi007


get a life....

we all love TPB for wht they are,,,

do u want people to be slave for some corporate d!ck heads ?


----------

